# Bimmer Competition Cup Series / with Extremespeed



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Bimmer Competition Class Details

Competition Dates

Apr 20 Big Willow Springs
May 4 Chuckwalla Raceway
May 26 Streets of Willow Springs
June 15 Big Willow Springs
Aug 24 Streets of Willow- Night event-4pm-Midnight
Sept 28 Chuckwalla Raceway
Nov 23 AAA Speedway
Dec 7 Buttonwillow Raceway
Dec 21 Big Willow Springs

Register at http://www.extremespeedtrackevents.com/
Trophies and Awards will be giving to the winners
This is going to be a great BMW Series hope to see you drivers at the track

Suspension:
0.50 pts- OEM Springs w/aftermarket Shocks
1.00 pts- Aftermarket springs w/OEM Shocks
1.25 pts- BMW suspension Upgrade (M Suspension pkg on Non-M Suspension)
2.25 pts- Single adjustable coilovers suspension
3.25 pts- Double adjustable coilovers suspension
5.00 pts- Triple adjustable coilovers suspension
1.75 pts- Each adjustability (after triple only)

1.50 pts - Aftermarket front sway bar
1.00 pts - Aftermarket rear sway bar
5.00 pts - Aftermarket active suspension (OEM active suspension acceptable)
4.00 pts - Relocating suspension pick up points

Engine & Power

0.25 pts -High-flow cat
0.50 pts- Catalytic Converter removal
1.00 pts -Headers
1.75 pts- Intercooler
2.00 pts - Modified cooling components location (radiator, oil cooler, diff cooler, etc)
1.50 pts -Intake manifold (Including swaps)
1.50pts- Cat-back exhaust
2.00 pts- Turbo downpipe
1.00 pts- Aftermarket ECU reflash/chip (N/A motors)
3.00 pts - Aftermarket ECU reflash/chip (turbo motors)
5.00 pts- Aftermarket force induction (turbo and supercharger kits)
3.00 pts - Modifying existing turbos (including wastegate)
3.50 pts- Standalone units
1.50 pts- Aftermarket upgraded camshaft
2.50 pts - Internal engine modifications (including rods, camshaft, pistons)
4.00 pts- Bore and stroke modifications
3.50 pts- Nitrous Oxide System
0.00 pts - Engine swaps will be automatically bumped into engine category

Wheels, Tires, & Brakes

0.00 pts - Wheels
1.75 pts - Brake ducts
0.75 pts - Aftermarket brakes pads
0.75 pts - Upgraded BMW sliders & calipers
1.50 pts - Front big brake kits
1.75 pts - Front and rear big brake kits
0.00 pts - Street tire UQTG treadwear rating at 140+
-1.00 pts - Street tire UQTG treadwear rating at 220+
4.00 pts - Street tire UQTG treadwear ratings at 100+
6.00 pts - Street tire UQTG treadwear ratings at 80+
8.50 pts - Street tire UQTG treadwear ratings at 40+
1.50 pts - 10mm above class max size
3.00 pts - 20mm above class max size
Aerodynamics

0.50 pts - Modified front bumper (including aftermarket & CSL splitter)
0.50 pts - Modified rear bumper (including aftermarket )
0.50 pts - Modified & aftermarket trunk
0.50 pts - Modified & aftermarket hood
2.00 pts - Front splitters (under 3inches)
3.50 pts - Front splitters (over 3inches)
1.00 pts - Canards and dive points
1.50 pts - Modified & aftermarket rear diffuser
2.50 pts - Flat underbody w/diffuser
0.50 pts - Aftermarket or upgraded OEM trunk spoiler/lip
3.00 pts - Aftermarket wing (up to 60inches wide)
3.75 pts - Aftermarket wing (over 60inches wide)
5.00 pts - Multi elements &/or active wings
0.50 pts - Gurney Flap
2.50 pts - Wide body/ over fenders, body kits

Miscellaneous

1.50 pts - Differential changes (Ratio, LSD, Lockup)
1.00 pts - Aftermarket steering wheel
1.50 pts - Aftermarket flywheel & clutch
1.00 pts - Weight reduction ( per each 100 pounds)


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Round # 4 June 15 Big Willow Springs


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Round 5 Aug 24 Streets of Willow- Night event-4pm-Midnight


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Round 5 Aug 24 Streets of Willow- Night event-4pm-Midnight


----------

